# Poll Ginger or Mary Ann



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Trenton put up a poll in the ladies thread... Men who know these characters feel free to vote. Mary Ann Summers or Ginger Grant


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You can do a real poll...just edit. Or maybe you are...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

But I wouldn't take either. Well, maybe Ginger's body and clothes and her attitude....ok...I'd take Ginger.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

If you need help:

Mary Ann Summers

Ginger Grant


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I chose Mary Ann,but only because I prefer a little more girl next door and a little less sophistication.They are both beautiful woman and judged on that it would be an apple or orange thing with me.Now if you had of put Andrea Corr on here it would be no contest!


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

for me hands down Mary ann.

very yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ginger would be the better bang, but Mary Ann would be tighter & easy to talk into stuff because she is inexperienced. Am I thinking too much about this?


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I just always thought that ginger was the hotter of the two. Be my luck she would be the prude, and mary ann the one that swallows and loves anal, lol


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mary Ann.

On looks and on screen persona.

IRL? Who knows?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Takes a real Hawaiian to know there last names. Ginger always creeped me out a bit, not sure why. I voted Mary Anne.


----------



## stritle (Oct 4, 2010)

ask me 5 years ago and Mary Ann would have been the vote.

today, Ginger gets the nod


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

As a "Mary Ann", I thank you. 

It's the sweet quiet ones you have to watch out for!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Mary Ann ftw!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Takes a real Hawaiian to know there last names. Ginger always creeped me out a bit, not sure why. I voted Mary Anne.


Charlie
Opening scene boat harbor - Ala Wai boat harbor at the edge of Waikiki

The island shown at ending credits (off in the distance), I see it every day driving down a hill after picking up my youngest from school


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> As a "Mary Ann", I thank you.
> 
> It's the sweet quiet ones you have to watch out for!


Hmmmmmm


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Mrs Howell - I want my husband to call me 'Lovey' and buy me anything I want  

Ok - I'm actually a 'Mary Ann' who dreams of being a 'Ginger'


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Mary Ann. I'm married to a 100% Mary Ann type.

But thank God she can be a Ginger in the bedroom.

Best of both worlds. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

And "Mary Ann" is still cute:

Dawn Wells Sets the Record Straight about Her Arrest - YouTube


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Either and/or both.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

*Tina Louise*









Recent photo

Birth Name: Tina Blacker
Birth Place: New York, NY
Date of Birth / Zodiac Sign: 02/11/1934, Aquarius
Profession: Actor; model; singer; author

*Tina Louise Fast Facts:*

Launched career as model and nightclub singer while studying at the Neighborhood Playhouse School of the Theatre (New York, NY) and the Actors Studio (New York, NY).
Made her Broadway debut in the 1952 Bette Davis musical revue Two's Company.
Appeared on Broadway with Julie Newmar in 1957's hit musical Li'l Abner; released an album that same year, entitled It's Time for Tina.
Landed on the cover of Modern Man Magazine in July of 1957; appeared in Playboy magazine in 1957, '58 and '59. 
Studied with Lee Strasberg and became a member of the Actors Studio.
Landed the role of Ginger Grant on Gilligan's Island while starring on Broadway in the play Fade Out, Fade In; disassociated herself from the show after it ended, opting out of participating in the Gilligan cartoon and various specials during the 1970s and '80s.
Had a guest-starring role alongside her Gilligan's Island costars Dawn Wells, Bob Denver and Russell Johnston on a 1995 episode of Roseanne.
Is a licensed helicopter pilot.
Authored a children's book in 2007 entitled When I Grow Up, with the objective of inspiring more kids to read and achieve their goals.

* Tina Louise Relationships:*

Les Crane - Ex-husband
 Caprice Crane - Daughter
 Bo Belinsky - Ex-significant Other
 
*Tina Louise Awards:*

1959 Golden Globe: New Star of the Year - Actress - Winner
 College: Attended the Miami University of Ohio, Oxford, OH


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

*Dawn Wells*









Recent photo

Dawn Elberta Wells was born on October 18, 1938 in Reno, Nevada. 

Wells' childhood was a happy and healthy one. She and her mother grew their own fruits and vegetables in their gardens and Dawn rode horses. 
She was Miss Nevada in 1959 and went on to the Miss America Pageant. 
Dawn originally wanted to be a doctor, so she enrolled in the elite Stephens College in Columbia, Missouri to study medicine, but then she discovered the Drama Club. She then transferred to the University of Washington, which was known for their Theatre Department, and she graduated with a Degree in Theatre.


Dawn moved to Hollywood and got the role of Mary Ann Summers on CBS's "Gilligan's Island" (1964). 
Wells refused to be an unemployed actor after the show ended and has never been out of work since the show aired 40 years ago. 
She has performed in over 66 theatrical productions, including the National Touring Company of "They're Playing Our Song!" She has done countless voice-overs, commercials and talk shows.

In 1998, she founded the Dawn Wells' Film Actors Boot Camp in Driggs, Idaho. The camp is for the already trained actor looking to make the transition from the amateur to the professional actor. Wells still runs the camp to this day. In 2003, Dawn did tours of the plays "Love Letters" with Adam West and Eve Ensler's Award Winning "The Vagina Monologues". In early 2004, Dawn established and founded The Spud Film Institute in Idaho and Wyoming and will hold the first ever Spud Drive in Film and Music Festival in the summer of 2004. She is also the artistic director of the festival. If that is not enough, Ms. Wells also has her own clothing line for the physically challenged called "Wishing Wells Collections" and she recently launched her own skin care line, Classic Beauty.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm wouldn't want either as I'm a straight woman, but I am definitely a MaryAnn...and happy to be one!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Trenton said:


> I'd say I'm like a really clumsy Ginger that's not as attractive and who wants to talk about philosophy. What can I say. That's why they don't have polls about me!


I have seen your picture Trenton... you are pretty than Ginger.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

The actual Gilligan's Island (located on the Windward side of O'ahu) as seen overhead. It now serves as a research island. The island is often referred to as coconut island but the real name is _*Moku o lo'e*_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Mary Ann....no question. She is so sweet, and gorgeous in those cut off shorts. I would bet that she is comfortable with her own sexuality...I vote for her!!!!!!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Probably neither. Of the two, Mary Anne. I just wouldn't trust ginger. She turns on the sexy too easily, so I'd never be sure it's real. But Mary Anne is probably a prude. So my bets on mrs Howell.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

drerio said:


> The actual Gilligan's Island (located on the Windward side of O'ahu) as seen overhead. It now serves as a research island. The island is often referred to as coconut island but the real name is _*Moku o lo'e*_


D

I feel for you, having to live in such a desolate hellhole


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Too funny...

I remember a discussion/argument broke out in an engineering office full of men on this topic. (Must have been a boring project..)

It split almost perfectly along cultural lines with the Anglo males preferring Marry Ann and the Latino males preferring Ginger.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> Too funny...
> 
> I remember a discussion/argument broke out in an engineering office full of men on this topic. (Must have been a boring project..)
> 
> It split almost perfectly along cultural lines with the Anglo males preferring Marry Ann and the Latino males preferring Ginger.


It is after all the question of this and the last century until they stop playing re-runs. It could very well define the future of our civilization as we know it


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

drerio said:


> The actual Gilligan's Island (located on the Windward side of O'ahu) as seen overhead. It now serves as a research island. The island is often referred to as coconut island but the real name is _*Moku o lo'e*_


I saw this and was thinking, "I wonder if there are any edible fish in that little round inlet closest to us, on the right in the picture." Then I thought about swimming in it. Hmmm. What does that say about me?



WorkingOnMe said:


> Probably neither. Of the two, Mary Anne. I just wouldn't trust ginger. She turns on the sexy too easily, so I'd never be sure it's real. But Mary Anne is probably a prude. So my bets on mrs Howell.



Except for Mrs. Howell, I tend to agree with this. I like Ginger's looks, but Mary Ann's height. I like Ginger's attitude for the bedroom. Of course, I don't know what either would be like and they are reading script. I like Mary Ann's attitude in public and her kind treatment of the others on the island.

co·nun·drum noun \kə-ˈnən-drəm\

Definition of CONUNDRUM

1
: a riddle whose answer is or involves a pun
2
a : a question or problem having only a conjectural answer
b : an intricate and difficult problem


I like definitions 2a and 2b.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife's favorite episode and scene

Gilligan's Island - The Honey Bees - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I asked my husband this question last night ... he reminded me of the older man who used to call me "Mary Ann" at church, I forgot about that... he said I am not like Ginger, she is too Movie star/ fame glamorous -ish ....said I am more like Mary Ann... but not as ditzy. 

He prefers Mary Ann. He used to watch Gilligan's Island alot in his youth.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I asked my husband this question last night ... he reminded me of the older man who used to call me "Mary Ann" at church, I forgot about that... he said I am not like Ginger, she is too Movie star/ fame glamorous -ish ....said I am more like Mary Ann... but not as ditzy.
> 
> He prefers Mary Ann. He used to watch Gilligan's Island alot in his youth.


Even though this is in the Men's Clubhouse... women can vote as well (some have). Somewhat open ended I guess on either how your H would respond or how you visualize yourself as either Ginger or Mary Ann.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

drerio said:


> Even though this is in the Men's Clubhouse... women can vote as well (some have). Somewhat open ended I guess on either how your H would respond or how you visualize yourself as either Ginger or Mary Ann.


My husband has an account here but rarely posts... so sometimes I just post for him ~ I mention some of these threads to him....I like to get his thoughts, it's something to talk about in a moment. 

I never watched too much of the show, so I can't recall how these 2 women were!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a mix of the two. I'm grounded and down to earth but sexy and fabulous. I'm NOT ditzy and untouchable. I wouldn't get upset if I broke a nail and I can leave the house without makeup or heels.

I was born a Mary Ann but am able to BE Ginger when the need arises.


----------



## spidersab*ch (Nov 26, 2012)

Mary Ann. No question. No hesitation.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not a guy, but I'm more like the Professor than either Ginger or Mary Ann. 

If I had to choose who was most appealing, I like both equally, but I prefer Mrs Howell to both because she seems loyal and cultured, by comparison; Ginger's glamour is an obvious mask and Mary Ann's homely ness seems too self-effacing -- both are great eye candy, though.


----------



## spidersab*ch (Nov 26, 2012)

moxy said:


> I'm not a guy, but I'm more like the Professor than either Ginger or Mary Ann.
> 
> If I had to choose who was most appealing, I like both equally, but I prefer Mrs Howell to both because she seems loyal and cultured, by comparison; Ginger's glamour is an obvious mask and Mary Ann's homely ness seems too self-effacing -- both are great eye candy, though.


Ewww. I always pictured Lovey would have cobwebs. Mary Ann has that down-home, farm girl fresh wholesomeness.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Mavash. said:


> I'm a mix of the two. I'm grounded and down to earth but sexy and fabulous. I'm NOT ditzy and untouchable. I wouldn't get upset if I broke a nail and I can leave the house without makeup or heels.
> 
> I was born a Mary Ann but am able to BE Ginger when the need arises.


OMG...Mavash...we're like twins!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I asked my husband this question last night ...


This is the important kind of stuff I can't talk to Mrs P about. She doesn't get, she only came to the US at 16 and while I was watching Gilligan's Island repeats she had better things to do.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a toss off...doh! I mean - a toss up!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure lovie is a freak behind closed doors.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn, how old are you people? Videos from before i was born i won't even give my opinion for fear i may be evaluating someone's granny


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd pick Mary Ann, hands down.

But, if the Professor was half as smart as he thinks, he'd realize that he had it made:

I'd have Ginger as a "FWB", have Mary Ann as an AP, and marry Mrs. Howell for the money!

And it'd be easy, with THAT competition: It's obvious that Mr. Howell can't get it up, and you KNOW what's going on with Gilligan and the Skipper!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

F-102 said:


> I'd pick Mary Ann, hands down.
> 
> But, if the Professor was half as smart as he thinks, he'd realize that he had it made:
> 
> ...


.......:rofl:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Now come on, lets me honest:

Who here is really a Roseanne? Don't hide now!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Damn, how old are you people? Videos from before i was born i won't even give my opinion for fear i may be evaluating someone's granny


Gilligan's Island premiered long before I was born.

They're called re-runs.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I am pretty sure my hubby would vote for Ginger! LOL


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Mary Ann. I think she is plenty hot period. Not just in the girl next door way either.

I never liked the stripper types.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Where's the option "All of the above"


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Where's the option "All of the above"


Threesome or foursome? Hmmmmmm

Wrong thread


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

drerio said:


> Threesome or foursome? Hmmmmmm
> 
> Wrong thread


Not if Mrs Howell jumps in. Ewww!


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd flip a coin. I like dark hair but fire on the head, fire in the bed


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm pretty sure lovie is a freak behind closed doors.


I read Russel Johnson's (The Professor) bio, and he said that Lovey (Natalie Schaeffer) really WAS a freak! She was something of a nudist and would constantly be cracking up the cast and crew with the dirtiest jokes ever.

Incidentally, Johnson flew B-25s in the Pacific during the war, and he was a real-life castaway when his plane crashed on an island.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

NoWhere said:


> Where's the option "All of the above"


Just wanted to say I LOVE the Avatar!!!

"There Wolf. There Castle"!!!!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, I always wanted to be Ginger. But I am more a Mary Ann. I played Sandy in Grease at high school. I wanted to be Rizzo but apparently looked too innocent. Damn dimples.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to say that I always liked Mary Ann better.

Something about that top she wore.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Malaise said:


> I have to say that I always liked Mary Ann better.
> 
> Something about that top she wore.


Or those shorts


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

drerio said:


> Or those shorts


Yes...those shorts

I could picture myself with Mary Ann easily.

I wouldn't even try with Ginger


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Malaise said:


> Yes...those shorts
> 
> I could picture myself with Mary Ann easily.
> 
> I wouldn't even try with Ginger



I agree....those shorts and Mary Ann's sweet charm always got my attention. I think Ginger would be high maintenance.


----------

